# Paph. bellatulum roots



## e-spice (Apr 18, 2008)

I recently divided my bellatulum and noticed this good root growth. I have heard this one is a little difficult but I guess I got lucky and got a vigorous clone. It came from eBay years ago. A previous bloom is also shown.

e-spice


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Apr 18, 2008)

GEEZUS!

Craig


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice growing plant and nice flower too!!


Ramon


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 18, 2008)

:clap: excellent cultural skills there!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 18, 2008)

You did a great aquisition and a fine growing!! and pretty flower!! Jean


----------



## bellas (Apr 18, 2008)

Just Amazing, I'm more of a root/plant person as opposed to just flowers!
Thanks for the amazing photos!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 18, 2008)

I've never seen before a plant like yours with plenty of healthy roots. They fill the whole pot -- that's great. I'm deeply impressed. What's your secret???

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 18, 2008)

wow, that is impressive


----------



## Gilda (Apr 18, 2008)

:clap:Geff, can you give more details in how you divided this ? With all the roots and being in SH..it looks impossible ? TIA !


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2008)

Is that one from Parkside? Looks good!


----------



## Candace (Apr 18, 2008)

Way to go!!!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 18, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Is that one from Parkside? Looks good!


 Eric where are your reading glassesoke:

Nice growing. It seems to like your culture. I would have just potted up that baby :evil:


----------



## e-spice (Apr 18, 2008)

Gilda said:


> :clap:Geff, can you give more details in how you divided this ? With all the roots and being in SH..it looks impossible ? TIA !



Gilda - I just pulled it apart and tried to save as many roots as possible. Obviously I broke several of them. I would have just moved it to a larger pot but it has started to form a "mound" on top of the pot and was beginning to crowd itself a little so I had to divide it.

e-spice


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 18, 2008)

WOW! Excellent!!


----------



## Jim Toomey (Apr 18, 2008)

Is that Prime Agra that it is rooted in?
AHAB


----------



## streetmorrisart (Apr 18, 2008)

This is always a wonderful sight, and with it being such a happy bellatulum, even more amazing! Way to go.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> Eric where are your reading glassesoke:



Doh!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 18, 2008)

Beautiful flower. Amazing roots!


----------



## Rick (Apr 18, 2008)

That is a great looking plant. What's the rest of your culture like?


----------



## e-spice (Apr 18, 2008)

AHAB said:


> Is that Prime Agra that it is rooted in?
> AHAB



Yes it is!

e-spice


----------



## e-spice (Apr 18, 2008)

Rick said:


> That is a great looking plant. What's the rest of your culture like?



Thanks! It is grown under four 40-watt fluorescent tubes. Fan is on most of the day. R/O water, very little fertilizer and fill the reservoir when it's empty. For more on S/H growing, see http://www.firstrays.com

e-spice


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 19, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 19, 2008)

Perfectly grown... Good work...


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2008)

e-spice said:


> Thanks! It is grown under four 40-watt fluorescent tubes. Fan is on most of the day. R/O water, very little fertilizer and fill the reservoir when it's empty. For more on S/H growing, see http://www.firstrays.com
> 
> e-spice



What are your temps and humidity levels like?


----------



## Corbin (Apr 20, 2008)

Those are some roots! Nice flower too.


----------



## Elena (Apr 20, 2008)

what a healthy plant, amazing growing!


----------



## e-spice (Apr 20, 2008)

Rick said:


> What are your temps and humidity levels like?



Temperature are between 60 and 75F, humidity is never above 55% for long.

e-spice


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2008)

e-spice said:


> Temperature are between 60 and 75F, humidity is never above 55% for long.
> 
> e-spice



Although that's a relatively low humidity your max temperatures are also fairly low. Interesting


----------

